

Why do airplanes crash?  - akg
http://corp.galois.com/blog/2012/7/30/tech-talk-video-why-do-airplanes-crash.html

======
ColinWright
Also submitted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4316295>

No votes, no discussion. Will this fare any better?

